# Stardream 2008 - F1 to F6 Blown



## Paul Shearing (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to ownership and have an issue with the 12v internals on my Autocruise Stardream 2008.

The main control panel is showing F1, F2, F3, F4, F5 & F6 BLOWN.

I assume this is not actually a fuse issue but have changed all fuses anyway, and reset the system, but its still showing the same errors and not giving any 12v power inside apart to the Electric foot step & 1 cabin light above the entrance door. (None of the other interior lights work, hob ignite, 12v sockets etc.)

Im not sure of the exact issue or what it could be,

Has anyone had any issues like this? I have tried good old google but cant find anything on this.

Ive enclosed images

- Fuse Panel (Fuse panel shows the old fuses which have been replaced and all fresh fuses are now in place) 
- Management screen Error

I Hope someone may know or could guide me here.

Thanks


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not a problem that I have encountered, but one thing we found in the manual for our Sargent system, is to take it out of the panel and disconnect all the leads (on ours that is two plugs to remove from the back), leave for 1 minute then reconnect (all with all power supply connections turned off such as EHU and solar panels).

That allows the system to reset itself and on ours cured a problem that we had encountered but could not remedy with a constant "beeping" and no power to the 12v circuits. It sorted our system and such a thing MIGHT sort yours out.

BBUT, as I said, yours is not a fault that I have encountered, or a system that I am familiar with.

It may give you a new suggestion though....

I suspect that the supply to the step plus that one light comes from a different source direct from the vehicle battery or possibly the leisure battery but with a relay involved and separate fuses.

Do let us know what you do and what effect it has, particularly when you find the answer 😀


----------



## Paul Shearing (Apr 27, 2020)

Penquin said:


> That allows the system to reset itself and on ours cured a problem that we had encountered but could not remedy with a constant "beeping" and no power to the 12v circuits. It sorted our system and such a thing MIGHT sort yours out.
> 
> It may give you a new suggestion though....
> 
> I suspect that the supply to the step plus that one light comes from a different source direct from the vehicle battery or possibly the leisure battery but with a relay involved and separate fuses.


Thanks for the quick reply!

I also have this beeping from the system, maybe 6/7 beeps repeated every maybe 5 mins. I'll give your suggestion a go.

In regards to the step and light. This may be connected to one of the fuses in #7-12 on that fuse board. It's like 1-6 segment is totally gone.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Do let us know, good luck !


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Paul - I hope the hightech solution works for you!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If you have a multimeter check the feed side of the fuse block 1 to 6.
It would appear the system monitors the output side of the fuses, therefore it seems logical that there is no 12 volt feed to what should be the live side of the fuses.

The fact that you still have step and one light suggests that the system thinks the engine is running.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thought re Johns advice.. is it possible the relay that disables the habitation 12v system has failed in the 'off' position


----------



## Paul Shearing (Apr 27, 2020)

EJB said:


> Thought re Johns advice.. is it possible the relay that disables the habitation 12v system has failed in the 'off' position


Could you help me find this relay to test? I'm not sure where to look.

Today I have replaced the battery and reset the control panel and still have the same issue.

The fuse box looks good as far as I can see.


----------



## Paul Shearing (Apr 27, 2020)

Also upon taking out the control panel I noticed a loose green wire. Is this normal?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

On my Swift, so totally different to yours, that relay and fuse and the relay that autoretracts the step as soon as the engine starts is located in a black box situated above and behind the engine, tucked right up behind the air filter under the scuttle.

It is not shown on ANY diagram and I only found it when our step failed to retract when the engine started.... . I posted that query on here, exactly as you have done and was given that advice - I then subscribed as MHF has demonstrated within 30 minutes that help was immediately available - much cheaper and quicker than driving back to the dealer (a 100+ mile drive).

I hope that gives you a clue where to find it, others have reported the black box as being near the step but that is only from my memory and I do not know to what makes and models that applies.

.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Unless I'm missing the point I don't know what the chassis is...I assume a Ducato...in my last older Ducato but probably the same model...the relays were in the engine compartment as per the Penguin:wink2:
Simple relay test on You Tube:-

PS. To run the video click the text in the top left corner of the video....the 'Arrow' often won't work on some forum settings.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Looking at the picture, it doesn't look like your green wire was ever connected.
Unfortunately I have no actual knowledge of your system but I doubt that the problem you have is within the display, does your system have a separate control unit probably in the unit housing the fuses, or maybe where your on board charger is located.

.


----------



## Paul Shearing (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I appreciate all your help. So the fuse box was emptied and the relays were tested, all came back ok.

After a few hours on the board, we found a working relay which was not getting any ground signal.

When removed and the 2 points connected with a switched wire, the 12v system came back on (although did say F2 blown on panel but could be to do with this removal of relay).

So after 3 hours got as far as I could. There is a red/white wire going into the relay which is not sending a ground signal.

Im unsure if its the board or if there is something else that could be faulty which is supposed to send this signal ?

Im not sure if anyone will understand my waffle above, but thought id put an update of what im up to.

Photo enclosed showing the relay plug and red/white wire not providing the ground signal. (Red/white wire connects to the board)


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Paul,
I’ve been keeping an eye on your thread with a certain amount of interest, as I’ve had my distribution board out on a number of occasions (Ducato 244 Hobby) albeit not for the reasons you are faced with, but that’s another story. When you entered your first post my original thought was that you had suffered a dead short to one of the main cables feeding your distribution panel, either from the leisure battery(+) or the vehicle battery(+) as at that time I could see no other reason why all those fuses would blow together at the same time. 

However, I’m no expert on these things, and up until now I’ve been interested in reading the following threads which I’m sure you’ve found helpful. Looking at your last photograph of your PCB Distribution panel, and I appreciate that it has been removed from its normal positioning, I couldn’t help thinking that it did appear to be a bit of a “spaghetti junction” of components and just maybe the ideal environment for an electrical short to occur?

I apologise if I’ve missed a point raised by other contributors to your thread, but have you considered the possibilities I’m mentioning here, and of course any fault could always be somewhere away from the PCB’s in the cables leading to them.

Posted in the hope my thoughts may be of some use !!! 

Mick


----------



## Paul Shearing (Apr 27, 2020)

Just an update on this post.

I sent the van into a specialist to get looked over towards the end of may.

They ended up sending the board off to Apuljack Engineering who repair control boards.

Unfortunately due to an issue with a replacement part in China and Covid it took almost 2 months! But I finally got her back this week.

It ended up being a faulty processor on the circuit board. After picking her up she was doing all kinds of things she didn't do before!

The dealer who sold me the van prior to the issue paid me directly to get the repairs done, and due to Covid I wasn't really missing too much time in her anyway so all ended up well. Im just glad to now get her back and hopefully start using her (our first time owning and using a MH!).


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad it all worked out for you Paul. Thanks for coming back with the update.

Time to get out and enjoy it now!


----------

